# Frog i.d



## trogdor1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all out today and found these 2 little guys sitting next to each other in soft dirt under a rotten log, grabbed some pics so i could get an i.d when i got home just forgot to post lol, if anyone can help it would be great, i think there burrowing frogs of some kind when i picked the one i think is male up he start trying to dig into my hand with his back feet lol. 

Male?










Female?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

The second one was so cute, she was like a fat little orange ball lol. when i put them back down the walked back under all this rotten wood together and i found em together hence why i think there a pair.


----------



## mattmc (Jul 25, 2008)

i cant be sure on sexes but i believe them to be ornate burrowing frogs, opistodon ornatus


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

At a guess I'd say it was an Ornate Burrowing-frog (_Limnodynastes ornatus_). But that is only a guess.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks mate, ill have to see what everyone thinks see if i can get a positive i.d


----------



## Australis (Jul 25, 2008)

You've been given the correct ID - one even has the correct genus


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh so they guessed right lol, sweet. gorgeous little frogs they were. do you know if im right about one being male the other female? or do they all have different colours like that how one is plain orange-ish and the other has markings kinda like a toad?. also do these come up for sale ever, they were great little things when i picked em up to get em to sit still so i could get a pic they just tried to burrow into my hand then just sat there very cool fat little fellas lol.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

trogdor1988 said:


> oh so they guessed right lol, sweet. gorgeous little frogs they were. do you know if im right about one being male the other female? or do they all have different colours like that how one is plain orange-ish and the other has markings kinda like a toad?. also do these come up for sale ever, they were great little things when i picked em up to get em to sit still so i could get a pic they just tried to burrow into my hand then just sat there very cool fat little fellas lol.



I think they sat so still because that is what they do. Dig a hole, eat and grow fat. LOL.

Hey Australis, what was the correct Genus?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Family: Myobatrachidae


----------



## mattmc (Jul 26, 2008)

genus opistodon, the genus has recently been changed and people are still getting used to it. dont fret


----------



## eipper (Jul 26, 2008)

Its actually Opisthodon ornatus

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Man, why do they have to change things. Just like the scrubby. 

I have it in a book ated 2007 as _Limnodynastes ornatus.

_Just wish they would leave things alone. LOL


----------



## eipper (Jul 26, 2008)

which book the paper that caused the revision was published in 2006

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Eipper, The book was Wildlife of Tropical North Queensland.


----------



## eipper (Jul 27, 2008)

You bought it last year what edition was it and when was it published......reprints don't have new info, while new editions incorperate changes.

Eg Care of Australian Reptiles in Captivity by Weigel....is terrible for typo's.....its been reprinted probably 10 times now and its never been fixed, even the captions are either mispelt or incorrect...eg_ *Pseudechis* nuchalis_, The Western Brown Snake (_Pseudechis_ is the black snake genus) ...it should read _Pseudonaja nuchalis_, The Western Brown Snake

CHeers,
Scott


----------



## eipper (Jul 27, 2008)

While we are talking about new species....since Wilson & Swan came out this year there has been 3 new leaf tails described, a new Oedura, 2 new Ctenotus and about 20 new Cryptoblepharus.

Taxonomy is a constantly changing science with updates in MT DNA analysis and sequencing thing are constantly changing and will do for a long time ahead.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I bought it about three months ago and it is the 2007 reprint.


----------

